# Prometheus - Blu-ray Review



## Peter Rygiel

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9532[/img]*Title: Prometheus
Starring: Noomi Rapace, Logan Marshall Green, Michael Fassbender, Idris Elba, Guy Pierce, Charlize Theron
Directed by: Ridley Scott
Written by: Jon Spaihts, Damon Lindelof
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Main Audio: English 7.1 DTS-HD MA
Studio: Twentieth 20th Century Fox
Rated: R
Runtime: 124 min
Blu-ray Release Date: October 9 2012

Movie :4stars:
Video :5stars:
Audio :5stars:
Extras :3stars:
HTS Overall Score: *92


*Movie:*

I am fascinated with movies that delve into and explore the origin of humanity and the trailer for *Prometheus* teased me with notions of the genesis of the human species and left me feeling giddy and with goose bumps. For those wondering the story in Prometheus takes place before the events in Ridley Scott’s classis and chilling masterpiece _Alien_ (1979), but the movie isn’t directly linked to the Alien Quadrilogy.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9535[/img]The opening sequence in *Prometheus* shows an alien being (looking like a living buff sculpture from the Renaissance) walking to the edge of a thundering waterfall, disrobing, and ingesting a small cup of black goo as a disc shaped craft hovers above. Moments after the alien being or “Engineer”, as his species will later come to be called, starts to disintegrate eventually falling over into the water where the body completely dissolves. The genetic material is spread downstream with its purpose (we assume) to seed what we presume to be Earth. It’s an immensely captivating scene that immediately poses questions that are sure to start riveting and heated discussions. 

Fast-forward an untold amount of time to 2089 to the Isle of Skye, Scotland where two anthropologists/scientists, Elizabeth Shaw (Rapace) and Charlie Holloway (Marshall Green) are excavating. Shaw uncovers the entrance to a cave where on the wall a rudimentary image is painted of a being, possibly an Engineer, pointing upward to what could be planets. The image as it happens has turned up all over the world dated to different civilizations, but none of the civilizations were ever in contact with one another. Shaw believes the paintings are an “invitation” of sorts and that whoever put them there wants company. The arrangement of planets or stars is deciphered as a location in space, or rather a planet and soon backed by billionaire Peter Weyland (Pierce) a group of scientists from pertinent fields, including Shaw and Holloway are all aboard the Scientific Exploratory Vessel “Prometheus” traveling to where they hope to get answers.

Captained by Janek (Elba), but with the real leader of the expedition being a Weyland Corp. employee named Meredith Vickers (Theron), it takes Prometheus two years to travel to the outskirts of the suspect planet, during which time the crew has been in suspended sleep and the ship partly manned by the robot David (Fassbender). After David wakes them up, Janek lands the ship onto the surface and the scientists waste no time in suiting up and in special vehicles drive to what looks like a manmade structure. 

Their exploration of the numerous curved hallways leads to different finds, all of which are a mystery in their purpose. David on the other hand seems to know a bit more about what they’ve discovered, but has his own agenda, one he plans to keep to himself. 

The ultimate goal of the mission for the scientists, in particular Shaw, is to delve into the origins of man and how it was that humans were created. *Prometheus* questions Creationism and suggests that humans were designed by a higher physical intelligence and Shaw thinks that if that’s the case, who created the creators? 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9533[/img]It’s a slow burn for a while as the movie sets up the new mythology, but I was glued to the screen the entire time; I knew the wait would be worth it. The visuals are fantastic and this movie deserves to be watched on the biggest screen you can muster up. The planet they land on is so curious, breathtaking and begs to be explored. The imagery is creepy and really engrossing and the alien technology isn’t over the top science fiction, but actually beautiful; I just wanted more and more explained. 

The chosen cast does a great job with the script and like in other films Fassbender just kills it as the robot David. Rapace is tough and rugged as a dedicated inquisitive scientist. My only quibble on a whole is that some of the characters didn’t express enough emotion and awe pertaining to their situation. They’re on another world, which is amazing in itself, but they’re also making discoveries that could possibly and dramatically change humanity’s view on how it came to exist. 

*Prometheus* is a movie that poses deep existential questions and takes a little time and patience to get into, but even the slower aspects are (to me) just as interesting and captivating. Once the movie picks up it sort of switches gears and the storyline slightly goes off tangent and there are some annoying plot holes, but overall I was really impressed by everything; I would have happily sat through a three hour cut.


*Rated:*

R for sci-fi violence including some intense images, and brief language.


*Audio :5stars:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9534[/img]From the opening credits and the first establishing scene *Prometheus* is an aural delight. As the camera pans over the majestic landscape the beautiful score swells evoking emotions. The rapid movement of the water as it falls over the cliff is immersive and loud. The sub-woofer even at this early stage is already making itself known. As the ship Prometheus moves through space its huge engines make the room rumble. The inner workings of the ship like the sliding doors, the computerized announcements, the numerous bleeps are all incorporated nicely and prioritized. The directional effects are plenty; the mapping “pups” move from left to right with a noticeable presence, same goes for the holographic recordings David replays for the crew. The characters sound different within the safe confines of the ship and the unknown terrain within the lengthy seemingly human bored tunnels. As the incoming static and silica storm looms the low end bass incrementally loudens and fills the room with a sweeping sensation. Once the storm hits the cloud of danger sounds awesome. *Prometheus* pays attention to ever single sound on the soundtrack irrespective of the size and location on the priority scale. Monumental scenes are highlighted with loads of bass and a captivating score and even the lesser simpler scenes sound perfect. 


*Video :5stars:*

From the opening sequence of the loud imposing waterfall that simply pops out of the screen, *Prometheus*[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9537[/img] is visually stunning. The reflections off of the vessel Prometheus look beautiful amidst the stellar sky. The lighting for the holographic maps used to gather information on the bridge has just the right amount of brightness and translucency. The seemingly endless caverns and tunnels the crew walk through are finely detailed on every instance. The suits the crew wears look great, especially the globe-like helmets and the glowing orange-lime light being emitted from within. Facial and clothing detail is superb. There are plenty of shades of black and all of them look natural and never devolve the picture. An approaching metallic dust storm looks awesome. The contrast between objects and flashlights and revolving indicator lights is perfect; the lighting in general and how it is used to enhance the moment is impressive. The overall clarity in *Prometheus* throughout is gorgeous; it has been a while since I have seen objects want to jump off the screen, almost 3D-like. 


*Extras :3stars:*

-Deleted and Alternate Scenes
-The Peter Weyland Files
-Commentary by Director/Producer Ridley Scott
-Commentary by Writer Jon Spaihts and Writer/Executive Producer Damon Lindelof
-*Prometheus* Mobile App


*Overall:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9536[/img]Watching *Prometheus* is an experience on a grand scale. There haven’t been too many science fiction movies lately that offer up such a pleasantly overwhelming scope and jaw-dropping distinct style. I know the internet buzz after trailers became available was that *Prometheus* was going to be a terrifying xenomorph and facehugger filled direct prequel to _Alien_, and when the result wasn’t quite that haters dissed the movie, but believe me *Prometheus* is an absolute marvel of audio and video and worth a buy. I read that the 4-Disc Collector’s Edition has hours of documentary footage that answers many questions. 

*Buy Prometheus on Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Watch!*
*Watch the Official Trailer*


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Sweet review. I missed this one on the big screen... they were showing it at the Uptown in Washington, DC. Been kicking myself for not seeing it there. Sounds like, though, I'm in for a real treat in my own house.

Thanks for the thoughtful review!


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Thanks for the review. The previews had me somewhat intrigued, but I just wasn't 100% sure. After reading your review, I think I might want to see it now.


----------



## Savjac

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

I watched the 3D version of this movie last night at home and it is a home theater owners dream come true. Visually and aurally it is stunning. 
I did not like the movie so much due to some holes in the plot and lapses in certain details, but I think I am one of the few. At the very least, this should be a MUST rent movie and most will like it a good deal better than I did.


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Thanks for the review peter. I agree with the above poster. I had a LOT of problems with the script but the blu-ray itself is almost reference in all portions. one of the best releases feature wise in a LONG time


----------



## bxbigpipi

I will be ordering this blu ray very soon. I am happy to hear this movie is reference material! Does anyone know if this movie is 5.1 or 7.1?


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks for the review Peter! I ordered this one yesterday and hope to have it waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

7.1 DTS-HD MA


----------



## moparz10

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Thanks for the review Peter,I saw this in theatre and I'm sold on owning it :T


----------



## JBrax

Thanks for the review Peter. I would agree that the audio/video was absolutely stunning and while I enjoyed the movie the ending left me thinking they could have done better. I will be purchasing this one soon for the collection. Definitely worth another viewing.


----------



## typ44q

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Thanks for the review Peter, I got to see this in IMAX and was just blown away by the visuals. It is just a beautiful movie to look at and the blu-ray does an amazing job of reproducing what I saw in the theater.
I was mildly annoyed by some of the story elements but overall I really enjoyed the movie, enough to purchase the 4 disk 3D set the day it came out.
I would love to see them continue to fill in the timeline between Prometheus and Alien.


----------



## Dwight Angus

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Great review Peter. I have not seen this but your review has intrigued me enough to buy the BD.
Cheers!


----------



## smurphy522

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

A beautiful movie and great review. I noted you say Prometheus and Alien are not directly linked. In the end of the movie the "alien" creature is revealed - or maybe was that only on my version of it (HD download from Amazon)?:dontknow:


----------



## typ44q

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*



smurphy522 said:


> A beautiful movie and great review. I noted you say Prometheus and Alien are not directly linked. In the end of the movie the "alien" creature is revealed - or maybe was that only on my version of it (HD download from Amazon)?:dontknow:


The alien xenomorph creature does make a "cameo" appearance. 
I read that the movies are not directly linked but that they exist in the same universe.


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

A very good review Peter..I was on the fence about this one, but I've now ordered it..


----------



## Tonto

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*



> Quote:
> smurphy522 wrote:
> A beautiful movie and great review. I noted you say Prometheus and Alien are not directly linked. In the end of the movie the "alien" creature is revealed - or maybe was that only on my version of it (HD download from Amazon)?
> 
> The alien xenomorph creature does make a "cameo" appearance.
> I read that the movies are not directly linked but that they exist in the same universe.


Funny, I think the movies are directly linked. When the alien space ship crashes at the end of the movie, isn't this the crashed ship that is found at the start of the original 1979 Alien movie? I'm thinking the creature went on to lay eggs in the ship which go dormant untill that later ship arrives to investigate. 

Which they didn't just happen to stumble onto. The company sent them there to find those creatures just as they do in all the sequels.


----------



## wingnut4772

Tonto said:


> Funny, I think the movies are directly linked. When the alien space ship crashes at the end of the movie, isn't this the crashed ship that is found at the start of the original 1979 Alien movie? I'm thinking the creature went on to lay eggs in the ship which go dormant untill that later ship arrives to investigate.
> 
> Which they didn't just happen to stumble onto. The company sent them there to find those creatures just as they do in all the sequels.


Yep.


----------



## NBPk402

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Thanks for the excellent review... I also loved the movie and it is beautiful on a big screen with a nice audio system. It is def a movie worth watching!


----------



## moparz10

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

well i bought it last night and watched it,pretty awsome


----------



## JBrax

Tonto said:


> Funny, I think the movies are directly linked. When the alien space ship crashes at the end of the movie, isn't this the crashed ship that is found at the start of the original 1979 Alien movie? I'm thinking the creature went on to lay eggs in the ship which go dormant untill that later ship arrives to investigate.
> 
> Which they didn't just happen to stumble onto. The company sent them there to find those creatures just as they do in all the sequels.


The movies are most certainly linked together and good eye on noticing the ship. I read that it's possible Stanly Kubrick might even make another to tie up some loose ends on the story.


----------



## JBrax

Sorry, I meant Ridley Scott….


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

actually it's NOT the same engineer and crashed ship. 

1. the engineer got chest bursted on the floor. the space jockey in Alien was in the cockpit
2. the planet is LV-223 in Prometheus... in Alien it's LV-426


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> actually it's NOT the same engineer and crashed ship.
> 
> 1. the engineer got chest bursted on the floor. the space jockey in Alien was in the cockpit
> 2. the planet is LV-223 in Prometheus... in Alien it's LV-426


Wow! That's some serious attention to detail there Mike. It sure looked like the same ship but if you say no then so be it. The movies are linked though.


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

lol, I most definitely agree. they're both linked heavily. I'm one of the few people on blu-ray.com arguing that Prometheus IS a prequel (most people are using the argument that they are just in the same universe and have no connection really... I obviously disagree)


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, I most definitely agree. they're both linked heavily. I'm one of the few people on blu-ray.com arguing that Prometheus IS a prequel (most people are using the argument that they are just in the same universe and have no connection really... I obviously disagree)


It is a prequel and I wish I could remember where I read it so I could provide a link. I want to say it was a critic review on Rotten Tomatoes but not exactly sure. The same article mentioned that Ridley Scott might make another film to tie up loose ends on the story.


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

a sequel is planned and being worked on right now code named "Paradise"..... he's had intentions to create a trilogy since before the movie came out (it's why this movie seems like a 2 hour trailer for the next movie)


----------



## JBrax

Thanks for that info. My only complaint with Promethius was the ending and if more movies are to follow I'll be all over them. Some real potential to make some awesome movies that could someday become classic must own movies. I personally am very intrigued by movies that touch on origins of life outside of religion. I love the movie Contact and think a trilogy here has some real potential.


----------



## Tonto

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Boy, this thing has been done a lot. It will be interesting to see if they can put a new spin on it. Will have to have some very high teck stuff like speacial steel blades that the acid won't dissolve (ninja swords). Man I love ninja movies! Or maybe a mind control projectile that you fire at the beast & upon impact integrates into its nervous system which allows you to play it like a video game....just killing & maming other beasts! Ok, back to reality, sorry for that.


----------



## phillihp23

*Re: Prometheus - Blu-ray review*

Watched it last night...great movie audio and video wise. Don't really see the reasoning for the intro to the movie, Talking about Greek Gods, etc.....don't see how that all carry's through the movie. Unless the idea is just to bring up the idea of multiple beliefs in creation Greek gods, Christian beliefs (the cross and tattoos some of the crew have), and then the random darwin statement by a crew member. I understand they are hunting for "the answer" but throughout the movie there is no real resolution to any of it, (at least i dont think they substantiated it one way or the other throughout the plot). I did really like the movie over all :T:T


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched it tonight with a few friends, Defiantly eye candy and the sound was very enveloping. So many holes in the story but it was fun none the less. Some pretty gory parts and loved the Staples part (you will know what I mean once you see it LOL).


----------



## Cyberfloatie

I watched this on BR with my wife on Saturday. She used to love the Alien movies but that was before we had kids. Me, not so much. In fact, I don't think I've even seen them all.

Prometheus found us in a complete role reversal. I loved it and my wife hated it! We both agree that the plot was good but she just can't handle the gruesome stuff any more while I was loving every second of it. Admittedly, I probably wouldn't have enjoyed it so much had she not been clinging to me throughout.

I agree completely Peter's 5 star video rating. We watched it with an Epson 8500UB hitting a 137" BoC screen and it was simply amazing. And that was with the lights on low (see above). 

Unfortunately, (or fortunately) we were unable to turn it up the sound much while the kids were asleep and I think we missed out on a lot of detail as a result. I can attest to the dialog being clear though... when watching movies and TV we frequently have to re-watch parts over and over to understand what was said. In Prometheus we didn't do that even once.

Overall I'm glad I watched this. I kinda wish I would have rented it instead of buying it, but then again... I've already had a number of requests from friends to come over and watch it on our screen.


----------



## jd371

Great review Peter. Saw this in the theater and couldn't wait to own it and watch it on my system. Still haven't watched it at home yet because I painted the living room/home theater this past week and just finished hooking everything up yesterday. Plan on watching this weekend with some friends.


----------



## Thunderheader

Awesome movie if you are into the sci-fi genre.


----------



## exm

I loved this movie in the theater. Can't wait to pick up the BR!


----------



## Dub King

Prometheus is quite the flick. After I got past the hype - and the first-day glitches pertaining to copy protection keys and firmware/software updates - I found it to be a thoroughly entertaining, slightly cheesy sci-fi romp. This is no 2001: Space Odyssey and it's likely no sci-fi will ever be as faithful to 'reality' as Kubrick's masterpiece... but it's one of the comparisons that was made with Prometheus and it's a burden this fine movie will have to carry.

The primary pleasure of Alien is the same as it is in Prometheus - an H.R. Giger set that looks fantastic and sets the stage for the action that follows. In 3D Giger's work really stands out - I feel he's one of the great artists/painters of the late 20'th century and Prometheus showed me what I always wanted to see. So I'm happy with what it ended up being - a bit popcorn with just enough philosophy thrown in to make it real sci-fi and not just space fantasy.

From a technical point of view the movie looked and sounded tremendous - good enough for a home theater demo.


----------



## WoodHammer

I have been holding off on watching any movies since I just built my new mains and surrounds a few weeks ago. This week I finished my sub and I'm almost finished with my new center.
I have a new receiver about a week out. Once everything is all setup and ready to go I think Prometheous will be what I watch.


----------



## Dub King

That's awesome because Prometheus served the same purpose for me, literally I wrapped up calibrating my newly-constructed mains (with REW of course) a few weeks ago, just in time for my 41'st bday and for the release of Prometheus on 3D Blu Ray. I was not let down, and since I had already watched the iTunes version it was quite clear how much the 3D Blu Ray improved the viewing experience. Prometheus really deserves the full HiFi HD treament.



WoodHammer said:


> I have been holding off on watching any movies since I just built my new mains and surrounds a few weeks ago. This week I finished my sub and I'm almost finished with my new center.
> I have a new receiver about a week out. Once everything is all setup and ready to go I think Prometheous will be what I watch.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Loved Prometheus!! I'm a fan!!!


----------



## gordog

Tried watching Prometheus the W/E to see how my new SB13-Ultra sounds. No -go! :huh:

Both my Pioneer players failed with playing this Blu-ray. I may have to run upstairs to the bedroom system to unplug my old Sony (where it seems to work) to use it on my HT.

I called Pioneer this morning and they told me they are working on a fix, but no ETA on the software up-date.


----------



## Wardsweb

My wife and I enjoyed cranking up the home theater and watching this. There are some serious LFE in this movie that my sub loved.


----------



## gordog

Wardsweb said:


> My wife and I enjoyed cranking up the home theater and watching this. There are some serious LFE in this movie that my sub loved.


Well, if the Pioneer update doesn't happen this W/E, I guess I'll have to go back to the Sony. Who'd have thought that my old BDP-S350 that has at least one sftware version behind would play a new Blu-ray that a new Pioneer with the latest software won't!

Really looking forward to watching this movie!


----------



## asere

My wife and I played Prometheus and of all my collection of movies this one had awesome lfe!


----------



## Todd Anderson

I just had the absolute pleasure of watching this flick. Wow. I'm actually taken a bit by surprise at how much I enjoyed it. 

The video quality, to start with, is unbelievable. Peter, I think you nailed it in your review. Stunning. Beautiful. Eye popping. A+

The audio, also... very well done. The LFE was hammering away from the first scene. I'm a big fan of dynamic and well placed bass. I thought, at times, that the bass was misused (such, when the robot initiated a sequence that moved the giant chair in the alien control center... that sent off a cascade of rumbles that were equal to that of the space ship shots... ), but not being too picky, here. Really good stuff, overall.


*****Spoiler Alert******

_I have to comment on one scene... when the scientist Shaw went to the surgical machine to perform a c-section... um... that scene was a tough one for me. I am almost never squeamish, that that particular scene pushed me to the edge! I've seen, up close and personal, my wife opened up for a c-section and I know how uncomfortable that was for her (not to mention how she nearly squeezed my hand off!!!!). 

Also, the initial alien attack on the two scientist trapped in the ship... with the alien shoving itself down Millburn's throat? Wow. The CGI and execution made it look extremely real.
_
***** You may now read on****** *


All in all, great flick. You really need to open your mind and let this one wash over you. Highly recommend!


----------



## dsm1212

I've got the 3d version of this but it's a great movie with or without 3d. I'm probably the only guy on the planet who didn't know about the Alien connection until I saw the movie. I actually enjoyed this more on blu ray at home than i did in the theater. i like how the series uses an android to contrast what it means to be human. I hope they do a sequel!

Steve


----------



## Peter Rygiel

David the robot was awesome and Prometheus 2 according to http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2316204/ is possibly in the works, but I think it's a sure thing considering the not so closed ending.


----------



## asere

Could not get into it. I did not feel enlightened. Big disappointment!


----------



## bxbigpipi

Picture quality on this was amazing!! Audio quality was ok. The movie itself was good. I wish I knew why they wanted to destroy humans though. Might have to watch it again.


----------



## asere

bxbigpipi said:


> Picture quality on this was amazing!! Audio quality was ok. The movie itself was good. I wish I knew why they wanted to destroy humans though. Might have to watch it again.


audio for me was amazing but I'm like you might need to watch again to better understand.


----------



## mpompey

bxbigpipi said:


> Picture quality on this was amazing!! Audio quality was ok. The movie itself was good. I wish I knew why they wanted to destroy humans though. Might have to watch it again.


To me that was the beauty of the film in exploration the eternal human drive for answers. The answer for the destruction may have well as been the same as for the seeding of life; because they can. This was kind of indicated between the conversation between David and Holloway.

Reminds me of Dustin Hoffman's line to Milla in The Messenger about "looking for rationality where none need exist."


----------



## Prof.

asere said:


> audio for me was amazing but I'm like you might need to watch again to better understand.


I watched it a second time and still didn't understand it!! :rofl:


----------



## gordog

Finally got to watch this film on the W/E. Neither of my Pioneer players would load the Blu-ray, so I finally got an Oppo for my self for Christmas.

Excellent quality for sound and picture. Gave my SVS SB-13 Ultra a workout, and the blacks look great on my Kuro.


----------



## langlois

This movie was an awsome experience to test my new home theater!


----------



## asere

I saw it on standard dvd and the lfe was awesome with my Hsu. I need to try bluray I bet it's mind blowing!


----------



## olddog

Thanks for the great review. Going to order it today. Give my 2 1200 wat subs a work out


----------



## chashint

Visually and sonically it's a home run, as far as being a movie I give it 3 out of 5 stars.
Rating criteria:
* turned it off because it was so bad
** watched it all the way through just to see what happens in the end 
*** enjoyable, entertained, no big complaints, probably never watch it again
**** really good movie, would watch again or if channel surfing would stop and watch for a while
***** going to buy it


----------



## gordog

My Pioneer Blu-ray players still cannot play this movie! :rolleyesno:

Good thing I bought an Oppo.


----------



## chashint

A cheap Sony had no issue with it either


----------



## asere

My Panasonic had no issues either


----------



## gordog

When I called Pioneer back in November or early December, they said they were aware of the problem and would be sending an up-date shortly. Still no up-date available! One is an Elite player and the other a very good 3D player! Needless to say, very disappointed with Pioneer as both are otherwise great players.


----------



## RTS100x5

Visual masterpiece as far as cinematography goes ...Personally Its one of my top SF movies of all time....What a RIDE !!


----------



## JBrax

RTS100x5 said:


> Visual masterpiece as far as cinematography goes ...Personally Its one of my top SF movies of all time....What a RIDE !!


^^^ +1


----------



## Norcuron

I have watched this blu-ray in 3D several times. The sound quality is great. I wish there had been a few more good 3D effects but overall quality is very good.


----------



## typ44q

Norcuron said:


> I have watched this blu-ray in 3D several times. The sound quality is great. I wish there had been a few more good 3D effects but overall quality is very good.


They did show a lot of restraint with the use of 3D in Prometheus which I prefer to a move that really uses it to call attention to itself. For me the best 3D is when it pulls me into the world of the movie without throwing thins at my face all the time. I thought Hugo in 3D was one of the best examples of drawing you into the movie, especially the opening scene.


----------



## jefny

Saw the movie both in theater and at home (bluray on a projection system with 110" diagonal screen). Visuals and sound great but the movie had its annoying moments. The crew members that explored the planet the first time lacked discipline. It's as if they were thrown overboard as expendables so that the director could get some nasty scenes on the film. The Theron role is too predictable (evil big business). The ending could have been better also.

My wife was completely turned off by some of the gruesome scenes but overall I enjoyed the film.


----------



## kingnoob

I agree that this movie is Phenomenal & at the same time a little scary. I love the scenery and everything I watched it in 3d on a 55" inch TV it was amazing. 5 stars 95/100 flawless movie at the same time a bit creepy & disturbing.


----------

